
Raytheon develops ray gun that causes unbearable pain at half a mile - jyrzyk
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=482560&in_page_id=1965
======
henning
Uh oh, reddit is leaking.

~~~
staunch
The domain dailymail.co.uk should be blacklisted.

~~~
andyjenn
I wholeheartedly agree - it is the worst paper in the UK and should be aptly
renamed the Daily Shit...

------
darragjm
I'm investing in a copper mesh suit ASAP (copper mesh reflects microwaves).
Actually, I wouldn't be surprised to see troops wearing mesh suits in the
coming years as these types of weapons proliferate. I smell a new startup
idea...

------
SwellJoe
Raytheon finally lives up to its name. (I've always thought they should be in
the ray gun business with a name like that.)

------
mynameishere
You can't blame Raytheon when they're dependent upon taking requirements from
government dictate. I blame command economics. And bureaucratic whim.

------
aswanson
...now I am become Shiva, the destroyer of worlds...

------
rms
You can't blame Raytheon for making a product that is incredibly in demand. I
blame capitalism. And human nature.

~~~
ivankirigin
I blame human nature too. What else can be attributed when large, potentially
violent groups amass against trigger happy security forces?

Thankfully, no one needs to die now.

